# Travel Destinations > North America >  รัศมีแห่งความดี

## antonioss

ฉันคิดถึงช่วงเวลาที่ไร้กังวลเมื่อไม่ได้ใช้เวล  ากับง านมากเท่ากับตอนนี้ และตอนนี้ฉันลืมไปแล้วว่าการพักผ่อนคืออะไร .. คุ้นเคย?

----------

